# Immigrants 2014-2015 (Need Senior's Advice)



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to thank all of you for your efforts in building such a extensive database of knowledge for immigrants. I took lot of motivation from the site and here I am, On the edge of process of immigration, collected every piece of information. I am posting this because i want to figure out people who also fall in the criteria I fall in. I know its boring to read unnecessary things, so I'll start straight forward:

*Start January 2014 --> *Got a news that IT people migrating to Australia for better prospects.

*Mid January 2014 --> *Finished searching information about Australia and " immi.gov.au "

*End january 2014 -->* Calculated points assesment myself -- got 60 Points --Eligible !

Experience-- 5 Pts
Age --30 Pts
Study --15 Pts
IELTS --10 Pts ---> Supposed if i get 7 in each
_________
60 Pts

*Start Feb 2014 -->* Got to know ACS will deduct 2 years from experience, considering first 2 years for our skills to be called skilled. (5 Pts of Experience deducted)-was shocked.

*Mid Feb 2014 -->* Planned to score 8 in IELTS (Whick would give me 20 Pts. instead of giving 10 earlier) or to go for state sponsorship to add 5 points if i get an invitation.

*End Feb-2014 -->* Got to know about "occupation ceilings" and that there was a vacancy for 1800 and that 1000 have already received the grant. (263111- Computer Network and System Engineer)-Disappointment


*Start Mar 2014 -->* Dint loose the hope registered for IELTS classes to aim for 8 in each which will now end somewhere in MAY Mid.

*Mid Mar 2014 -->* In Dellima what to do ?

Questions:
1.) I have 3+ years of Experience ACS will definitely deduct it and I heard that For an IT Engineer its difficult to find a job now a days due to lot of competition.

2.) Even if i get 8 in IELTS, say somewhere in JUNE 2014. Then I'll apply for ACS, it will take 3 months to assess my qualification, in September 2014 i file EOI, What are the chances that my occupation 263111 would be ceased. 

3.)If I apply for ACS now and dont get 8 in IELTS each ? Wasted money.

4.)Parents are insisting to plan a baby. (Sorry i forgot to tell that I am married) ?

I am 29 now- cant delay baby planning more than a year.

Its really a messed up story but I need a advise what to do ?

Some more Information:

*--29 years of age
--would take my spouse with me
--Visa 189 or 190
--3 Years and 4 month of experience by Mar 2014
--Wife also planning to appear for IELTS in June with me.
--I am a Network Engineer ( Cisco Routers and Switches ) Level-1.
--Want to go Australia for better salary prospects and better standard of living.
--No Savings right now, have to ask parents for the expenses that will incur in immigration and survival cost in australia till i get the job.
*

Need someone's advice quick...
Please help !!

Regards,
Dhruv.
ray:


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

difficult to answer all your questions...even im somwhere in the middle of these processes..
have some of the same issues that you are facing....my advice would be if money is not a constraint at this juncture, go ahead with the process...give a shot.they might changes rules in july.....
1. Worry about getting the ACS assessment positive now...getting a job is long term from now...hopefully scenario changes when we get the visa
2. nobody knows whether any occupation will be retained next year or now...the best is to hope they do retain..nobody can help you with a clear answer on this..
3. if your wife is qualified/working, you may get 5 partner points check this option..and getting 8 isnt impossible in ielts...

my advice


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> difficult to answer all your questions...even im somwhere in the middle of these processes..
> have some of the same issues that you are facing....my advice would be if money is not a constraint at this juncture, go ahead with the process...give a shot.they might changes rules in july.....
> 1. Worry about getting the ACS assessment positive now...getting a job is long term from now...hopefully scenario changes when we get the visa
> 2. nobody knows whether any occupation will be retained next year or now...the best is to hope they do retain..nobody can help you with a clear answer on this..
> ...


Thank you Kingcantona7,

You gave me a ray of hope.. I will apply for ACS asap. We are preparing hard for IELTS and target 8. Hope things to be in our favor.

Is there anyone else who also started Immigration process recently. Any Information would be helpful.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dhruv, 

*Visa stuff*
_Unit group 2631 (Computer Network Professionals)_ is not under pro-rata arrangements, so you have a fair chance to get an invite with 60 points. Other applicants in ICT need at least 65 or 70 points to have a real chance at getting an invite. Lucky you . 

Which ANZSCO code do you plan to select? Note that "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" is on the SOL, but "Network Administrator" and "Network Analyst" are on the CSOL (cf. Skilled Occupations Lists). You can only apply for a 189 visa with a job on the SOL. The occupation ceiling does not seem problematic to me, after all this migration year only lasts until the end of June. 800 open slots is plenty for that time period. 

*Other considerations*


> Can't delay baby planning more than a year.


Umm, why not? You write that you don't have any savings and have to rely on your parents' support to pay for the visa processing fees etc. Moving to another country is associated with quite high start-up costs, plus you may not be able to secure a job straightaway. We paid almost 8,000AUD upfront, which covered medicals, skills assessment, IELTS, visa, documents certifications and the flight for two adults. Once you arrive in Australia, you have to pay a bond for the flat, get furniture etc. The costs of living are pretty high in Australia, although as soon as you have a job you should be able to relax. I would not recommend moving with less than 10,000AUD to cover the initial expenses. If you wife can work, you have higher chances at recovering the costs. I realize that this is just the financial side of it and should not be the only decision variable. However, if you plan to have children within the next year, you may want to postpone the move another 2-3 years. Surely, if your parents urge you to produce grandchildren, they want to see them frequently. It would also be less stressful and you could save some money. On the other hand, people move with children all the time, so it can definitely be done...


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi dhruv,
> 
> *Visa stuff*
> _Unit group 2631 (Computer Network Professionals)_ is not under pro-rata arrangements, so you have a fair chance to get an invite with 60 points. Other applicants in ICT need at least 65 or 70 points to have a real chance at getting an invite. Lucky you .
> ...



Thank you very much Espresso,

It was quiet useful piece of information. I guess you mean to say we need at least 10000 AUD from start (immigration process and initial expenses after reaching there) or you meant we need 10000 AUD after reaching there to survive ?


Anyways whatever i may be I am planning to file ACS and take a chance. Another question is that you mentioned, JUNE will be end of session 2013-14. Isn't it?

I am starting the process now and I know it will take 6-8 months from now. ACS assessment will be completed by June if i file it now, so is it worth applying when i know I am not gonna be able to file the EOI before June.

The ANSZCO code is 263111 (Computer network and System Engineer).


Waiting for Quick Reply !


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

dhruv_sahai said:


> Thank you very much Espresso,
> 
> It was quiet useful piece of information. I guess you mean to say we need at least 10000 AUD from start (immigration process and initial expenses after reaching there) or you meant we need 10000 AUD after reaching there to survive ?
> 
> ...


Dear espresso,

do you have any idea on when the new SOL will be published...i know it is applicable only from July, but when do they publish the same?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

dhruv_sahai said:


> Thank you very much Espresso,
> 
> It was quiet useful piece of information. I guess you mean to say we need at least 10000 AUD from start (immigration process and initial expenses after reaching there) or you meant we need 10000 AUD after reaching there to survive ?
> 
> ...


Hi Dhruv,

I'm in the same boat as you. I think new policies will be introduced on 1st July, 2014. It is strongly recommended to apply before that.

I've applied on 26th March for ACS assessment. Here are my points calculation:

Degree: BS Computer Engineering (16 Years) -> 15 points
Age: 28 -> 30
IELTS: 7+ Cleared -> 10

Total = 55 points

I've 3.5 years' experience but ACS would surely deduct 2 years so I'm not counting points and would have to go for state sponsorship.

Most of the states have already tightened the rules. WA/Vic ask minimum 3 years experience to apply. I don't know if we would be able to utilize our experience here because ACS will definitely deduct 2 years.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dhruv, 

we spent about 8,000AUD before we left for Australia (but including flights) plus another 10,000AUD in the first couple of months on setup costs (rent, bond, furniture etc.) 

The new SOL will be published around 1 July 2014, when the new migration year will start. There may be changes to the migration program, so there are no guarantees that you will qualify for a visa next year. However, if you really wish to migrate I'd still recommend to get your assessment now. The costs for an ACS assessment are not too bad and if the terms of the new program are favourable you can be one of the first applicants in the visa queue. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi dhruv,
> 
> we spent about 8,000AUD before we left for Australia (but including flights) plus another 10,000AUD in the first couple of months on setup costs (rent, bond, furniture etc.)
> 
> ...


dhruv, if you're going for state sponsorship, you might want to shore up more AUD in your bank account  and also start reviewing extensively for ielts. if you haven't taken the exam yet even once, i don't want to sound like a pessimist, but it's not so easy to get band 8 in all in just one try. and you should get your assessment done as ACS could charge more and deduct more experience (worse case)...therefor making your prospect to migrate even slimmer.

if you can't delay plans for baby, maybe consider delaying plans for australia? IT job market is quite competitive in AU and as some have expressed in other threads here, like someone who moved to perth with his whole family, it's gonna be really hard. just some considerations for you. 

also, if you're going to have the funds transferred from your parents, you better do it early, as if DIBP sees bulk transfer in one go, they can think it's not your money (which as you have said will not be). i believe for victoria state sponsorship you need at least 40000AUD in your bank account for 2 dependents - your wife and baby (depends on your timeline)


----------

